# pex rings breaking



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been a big fan of the cinch clamp rings since I first saw them
however being old school I still try to limit the number of connections I place behind the wall
today while repairing a leak on the cold water supply of a water heater
I used 3/4 pex and had 2 of the clamps break never had that before
any one else having problems with them? these are made by watts


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

I also had a couple break on me awhile back. They were 3/4" also and also the watts brand. Not sure if it was a bad batch or what. Just bought a couple more bags last week and haven't had any problems with them yet c

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

use copper rings, problem solved. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> use copper rings, problem solved. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


rodger that :thumbup:


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I only use Viega pex fttings and rings never had a problem.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Viega is really the way to go. At least check some fittings out and you will feel the difference. Once you start putting them in you will wish you had always installed them.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I use the Viega Pex Press fittings, haven't had a single problem with them.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I attended a Viega PEX press demo. One thing I liked was that there wasn't separate rings to fool with.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

My employer prefers the stainless crimp rings, yes the watts ones do tend to break if you tighten them down too fast, more so on old poly B pipe.


Me I prefer copper crimp rings my self.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use to use nothing but Wirsbo, but the cold weather makes it tougher to hook up so I started using SS Cinch rings and had so many issues that I will not use them anymore, unless I have no other option. I started using Copper Rings and had good luck over the last year or so, but I have one job about a month ago have 2 leaks on the copper crimps. Not sure if I had bad fittings or if my crimpers where out of whack, but it scared me enough to go back to Wirsbo.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

What are the watts rings made of? I use viega copper crimp rings


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I noticed if I crimp slowly they don't snap as often. It's really not that big a deal to throw another one on and your gonna get in tighter spots with the SS Rings any day of the week!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Apr 3, 2010)

wirsbo.... I've never had one break.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Or just press and forget. Never had one leak. Screw PEX. It can't be within 18" of the flue anyway


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> Or just press and forget. Never had one leak. Screw PEX. It can't be within 18" of the flue anyway


Except you can't offset in a 2x4 wall with 3/4 90's..

Pro press in my mind is good for 2 things: quick repairs and long runs. If you have a house to do, forget it.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Except you can't offset in a 2x4 wall with 3/4 90's..
> 
> Pro press in my mind is good for 2 things: quick repairs and long runs. If you have a house to do, forget it.


You're right. Who would win a bid on a house with all press connections too. Unless it was spec'd


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

JDGA80 said:


> Or just press and forget. Never had one leak. Screw PEX. It can't be within 18" of the flue anyway
> 
> View attachment 26004


how many fittings are you allowed on a T&P line where you are?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

DIZ said:


> how many fittings are you allowed on a T&P line where you are?


As long as gravity takes it to the exterior no more than 6" from the ground I think, or to an indirect waste.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> Or just press and forget. Never had one leak. Screw PEX. It can't be within 18" of the flue anyway
> 
> View attachment 26004


did you put that expansion tank in? it's upside down.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Rando said:


> did you put that expansion tank in? it's upside down.


I installed it. They can be installed either way. Some even horizontal if properly secured.


----------

